# Ideal Leather tote vs Occidental Leather tote



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response in the tool bag thread guys but thought I'd start a separate thread so the photos and discussion dont get lost in that thread again lol as i was saying, im looking to get either the ideal or the occidental leather tote and cant decide which one to get. Looking to see the pros and cons of each one and feedback from guys that have either one already is probably the most helpful. Just looking for any information really, photos really help to:thumbsup:

Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Splitting a thread so comments don't get mixed up?
Doing that should land you as #11 in the 10 most hazardous jobs list.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> Thanks for the response in the tool bag thread guys but thought I'd start a separate thread so the photos and discussion dont get lost in that thread again lol as i was saying, im looking to get either the ideal or the occidental leather tote and cant decide which one to get. Looking to see the pros and cons of each one and feedback from guys that have either one already is probably the most helpful. Just looking for any information really, photos really help to:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone


I don't know about the occidental,,, but I still use the Ideal tote that I got around 1995


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the Ideal and my coworker has the occidental. Both are awesome but I will give the slight edge to the occidental. It is a little bigger, which could be a negative. I can get everything I need in the Ideal, I just think the occidental looks a little better and has a few more nooks and crannies to put stuff


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Splitting a thread so comments don't get mixed up?
> Doing that should land you as #11 in the 10 most hazardous jobs list.


1 - you dont make sense

2 - im making a separate thread so the comments dont get lost in the other thread you tool


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

oldschool said:


> I don't know about the occidental,,, but I still use the Ideal tote that I got around 1995


so they last for a long time i see, worth the money then if it doesnt ware out for 25 years


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

travis13 said:


> I have the Ideal and my coworker has the occidental. Both are awesome but I will give the slight edge to the occidental. It is a little bigger, which could be a negative. I can get everything I need in the Ideal, I just think the occidental looks a little better and has a few more nooks and crannies to put stuff


thanks travis. yeah i think the smaller one wouldnt be a bad idea i agree with you. if its too big i would end up putting more stuff then i need to in it and it could get pretty heavy. what about the totes falling over? does one tip over easier than the other?


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

i see the CLC one guys were talking about. Is there much of a difference from that one to the other two besides almost $200?


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Both are rock solid and do not easily tip. I will say I would not want to carry the occidental very much. It does get heavy


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had both bags, I started with the ideal and wanted more room so I sold the ideal and bought the occidental and have to say I love it. I can get everything in it I want and need. It's not really bad to carry with shoulder strap. I will take some pics tomorrow and post. It was worth the money


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sparky208 said:


> I have had both bags, I started with the ideal and wanted more room so I sold the ideal and bought the occidental and have to say I love it. I can get everything in it I want and need. It's not really bad to carry with shoulder strap. I will take some pics tomorrow and post. It was worth the money


thanks man, id love to see the pics. what does the inside look like aswell if you can snap a pic of that too, that would be great:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

cotes17 said:


> thanks man, id love to see the pics. what does the inside look like aswell if you can snap a pic of that too, that would be great:thumbsup:


I took my bag out of my company truck this weekend for some side work and did not put it back yet so I took a few pics for you. I can take more tomorrow in better light if you want to see it better


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sparky208 said:


> I took my bag out of my company truck this weekend for some side work and did not put it back yet so I took a few pics for you. I can take more tomorrow in better light if you want to see it better


no need to take more pics tomorrow man those are perfect, thank you very much


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

cotes17 said:


> i see the CLC one guys were talking about. Is there much of a difference from that one to the other two besides almost $200?


The Ideal and the Occidental are a little more well finished. If you look at the top of the CLC it has a raw leather lip, whereas the other two have piping sewed around them. My CLC is extremely durable so far, and other than not being as well finished as the others I doubt much other difference. No shoulder strap on the CLC, but you can put one on.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> The Ideal and the Occidental are a little more well finished. If you look at the top of the CLC it has a raw leather lip, whereas the other two have piping sewed around them. My CLC is extremely durable so far, and other than not being as well finished as the others I doubt much other difference. No shoulder strap on the CLC, but you can put one on.


Thanks Hawk, whats the bottom of the CLC bag like? is it rubber or plastic material or is it just leather so if you set it in water it will get soaked?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If your are going to wear it, do not get Occidental. They will stain your white work pants.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

cotes17 said:


> Thanks Hawk, whats the bottom of the CLC bag like? is it rubber or plastic material or is it just leather so if you set it in water it will get soaked?


It has a plastic bottom, I still wouldn't set it in water. Mine has been out in the rain a few times, it held up well, and it dries fairly quickly. Setting it on wet concrete or a quarter inch of water wouldn't be that big of a deal I suppose.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> It has a plastic bottom, I still wouldn't set it in water. Mine has been out in the rain a few times, it held up well, and it dries fairly quickly. Setting it on wet concrete or a quarter inch of water wouldn't be that big of a deal I suppose.


awesome thanks hawk. Was thinking for like snow or a little wet floor, not planning on putting in it a sink:laughing:


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

No more pics from anyone?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> If your are going to wear it, do not get Occidental. They will stain your white work pants.


How would one go about wearing an Occidental tool tote? I have the Ideal tool tote, can it be worn also, or only carried?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> How would one go about wearing an Occidental tool tote? I have the Ideal tool tote, can it be worn also, or only carried?


Add a leather shoulder strap, and show it off like the manliest purse possible.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> How would one go about wearing an Occidental tool tote? I have the Ideal tool tote, can it be worn also, or only carried?


:laughing: i was thinking the same thing but i think he was referring to the tool belts


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

does anyone know where the best site to buy an Ideal tote online is?


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Google it. Im sure amazon can find you one, or ask at your supply house.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Google it. Im sure amazon can find you one, or ask at your supply house.


Yeah actually i think my supply house would be the best bet. Thanks


----------

